# Verwaltungsystem mit grafischer Oberfläche mit Zugriff auf.



## Thomas Kowalzik (4. Nov 2004)

Hallo ,

ich werde in naher Zukunft ein Verwaltungsystem programmieren müssen , dass die grafische Oberfläche von Java nutzen soll.
Um die Daten zu verwalten hatten wir uns überlegt die Daten in eine SQL Datenbank zu speichern.
Meine Frage : Ist eine generelle Einbindung einer SQL Datenbank möglich und wenn ja wie ?

Ich hatte bisher erst einen 3 wöchigen Programmierkurs in Java und hab mit Datenbanken noch nichts zu tun gehabt, daher wollte ich hier mal anfragen, ob und wie das möglich ist.

Falls es nicht geht , was würde man am besten als Datenbank nehmen ??

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Nov 2004)

> Meine Frage : Ist eine generelle Einbindung einer SQL Datenbank möglich und wenn ja wie ?
> [/qoute]
> ja, Stichwort jdbc
> 
> http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/jdbc/


----------



## abollm (4. Nov 2004)

Thomas Kowalzik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Um die Daten zu verwalten hatten wir uns überlegt die Daten in eine SQL Datenbank zu speichern.
> Meine Frage : Ist eine generelle Einbindung einer SQL Datenbank möglich und wenn ja wie ?
> 
> ...



Was ich verstanden habe:

Du möchtest via Java eine DB-Anbindung erstellen. Das geht, siehe Antwort  Bleiglanz.

Da es geht, ist der dann folgende Frageansatz "was würde man am besten als Datenbank nehmen ?" ein wenig missverständlich? Die Zusatzfrage wäre hier höchstens, was du mit "genereller Einbindung" genau gemeint hast?

Eine Empfehlung hierzu ist MySQL, weil die für den Privatgebrauch kostenlos ist.


----------



## Guest (4. Nov 2004)

Also ich bin im Moment als Azubi zum Anwendungsentwickler bei einer Firma angestellt.
Im Moment habe ich eine Praxisphase und in der Abteilung wo ich bin , soll in naher Zukunft ein Verwaltungssystem für Überstunden usw. für einen Partner in Leipzig geschrieben sein.
Der Kollege, der den Vorschlag gebracht hatte , stellte sich vor, dass ganze in VBA oder so zu programmieren und dann mit Acess ( kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern) eine Datenbank zu bilden.
Da ich aber grade am Anfang meiner Ausbildung stehe, kann ich nur ein bisschen C++ und Java.
Da er nicht allzuviel mit Java zu tun hat , überlegte, bzw fragte er sich ob man bei Java nur die Grafische Oberfläche nehmen könnte und als Datenbank SQL.
Da ich von Datenbanken eh noch keinen blassen Schimmer habe , weiss ich eben nicht welche Datenbanken man bei Java einbinden kann und welche nicht.

Zugegeben, dass ich gleich so nen "Großauftrag" programmieren soll , damit hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet


----------



## abollm (4. Nov 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich bin im Moment als Azubi zum Anwendungsentwickler bei einer Firma angestellt.
> ...dass ganze in VBA oder so zu programmieren und dann mit Acess ( kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern) eine Datenbank zu bilden.
> ...



Der Kollege meinte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit MS-Access. Das ist eine so genannte File Shared Datenbank von Microsoft, d.h. das DBMS (= Datenbank Management System) befindet sich in diesem Fall auf dem Client-Rechner, anders gesagt dem Arbeitsplatzrechner.

Eine File Shared Datenbank wie MS-Access kannst du via JDBC von Java aus ansprechen.

Es gibt hinsichtlch File Shared Datenbanken allerdings eine Reihe von Nachteilen. Ich will hier nur erwähnen, dass bei ihnen alle Datensätze immer zum Client-Rechner transportiert werden müssen, denn wie bereits oben erwähnt, befindet sich dort ja das eigentliche DBMS.

Das von mir in meinem vorherigen Posting erwähnte MySQL ist dagegen ein Vertreter des so bezeichneten Client/Server-DBMS. Diese sind für professionelle Ansprüche immer den File Shared Datenbanken vorzuziehen.



> Da ich aber grade am Anfang meiner Ausbildung stehe, kann ich nur ein bisschen C++ und Java.
> Da er nicht allzuviel mit Java zu tun hat , überlegte, bzw fragte er sich ob man bei Java nur die Grafische Oberfläche nehmen könnte und als Datenbank SQL.
> Da ich von Datenbanken eh noch keinen blassen Schimmer habe , weiss ich eben nicht welche Datenbanken man bei Java einbinden kann und welche nicht.
> 
> Zugegeben, dass ich gleich so nen "Großauftrag" programmieren soll , damit hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet



Ja, das ist schon heftig für einen Anfänger. Aber letztlich ist das mit MS-Access machbar. 
Über JDBC kannst du aber so gut wie jede auf dem Markt befindliche DB ansprechen.
Zudem gibt es eine Reihe von guten Beispielen in den üblichen, frei verfügbaren Quellen zum Thema MS-Access-Anbindung von Java aus.
Ansonsten einfach hier nachfragen.


----------



## Gast (8. Nov 2004)

Kannst du die mir mal posten ?
gruß

thomas


----------



## abollm (8. Nov 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du die mir mal posten ?
> gruß
> 
> thomas



Ohne Anspruch auf irgendeine Vollständigkeit (Reihenfolge nicht unbedingt wichtig):

1. Java-Einführung von H. Partl (hier nach JDBC und Download suchen (Übungsbeispiele und Aufgabenlösungen!):
http://www.boku.ac.at/javaeinf/jein.html
2.  Java-Buch von Guido Krüger (Online-Version), Kap. 42, Datenbankzugriffe mit JDBC):
http://www.rz.fhtw-berlin.de/hjp3/k100262.html#kapiteljdbc
3.  "Java ist auch eine Insel", hier Kapitel mit JDBC:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel/index.htm

Schau auch in die Postings unter diesem Link hier im Forum an, aber Achtung nicht alle online verfügbaren Tutorials etc. behandeln auch MS-Access-Zugriffe via JDBC, manche konzentrieren sich z.B. auf Oracle:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245


----------

